# CH?



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Just wonder: which Swiss cities, towns and places as mountains or lakes do you know (also because of SSC )?


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Here it comes 

Cities I've been to:
Locarno
Ascona
Luzern
Geneva
Basel
Lugano

Places I know:
Too many to name (well not really I just don't want to take the effort )

Switzerland is a beautiful country. It's even better than Moldova!


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Forza Raalte said:


> Switzerland is a beautiful country. It's even better than Moldova!


 :crazy:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Anyway, when it comes to that, I could 'already' stop at the 2nd page perhaps.

Phu... Bern(e), Zurich/Zürich, Basle/Basel, Geneva/Gen`eve (ok, u know that letter), Lausanne, Winterthur (city with most Slovenians in CH as far as I know, not many though  ), Saint Gall/Sankt Gallen, Lucerne/Luzern, Lugano (Río de Janeiro  ), Neuchâtel, Biel/Bienne, Delémont, Porrentruy, Olten (perhaps the most important railway junction in CH and also the motorway in the proximity), Aarau, Schaffhausen, Zug, Kreuzlingen, Romanshorn, Stein am Rhein  , Haag  , Scuol/Schuls, Samnaun  , Ascona, Locarno, Sion, Brigg, Zermatt :rock: , Täsch :sleepy: (parking  ), Martigny, Sierre, Bursins (Ustinov grave?), Nyon, Rolle, Morges, Yverdon, Fribourg, Murten, La Chaux-De-Fonds (watches), Le Locle (could be better  ), Thun, Interlaken, Grindelwald, Brienz, Andermatt (Suworov) AND SO MUCH MORE... Oh, forgot the best one - Spiegel bei Bern :righton:  

:sleepy: (no one because of SSC)


----------



## Renkinjutsushi (Dec 4, 2004)

Schwyz (sp?)
Geneva
Zurich
Lausanne
Bern
St. Moritz
Uri (hehe easy to remember because its also a ROK party)
Jura
Basel
Nidwalden? (is that in CH?)
Savo.... opps wrong timeline 
Interlaken


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

I've never been to Switzerland, but I will be in Zürich in September - to get my connecting flight to Barcelona. I wouldn't mind if I'm not able to get my connecting flight and have to wait until next day. This would enable me for a short city tour. 

Here are the towns I have heard of:
Zürich
Genf
Lausanne
Luzern
Locarno
Bern
Basel
Schaffhausen
Aarau
St.Moritz
Fribourg
Biel
Zug
Winterthur
Interlaken
St.Gallen


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Kuesel I have been meaning to tell you I am finally going to Switzerland!

I will be stopping in Bern this December, may see some other cities as well


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

I know many swiss cities, places etc but only from the school, books, movies. Unfortunately I have never been there. Perhaps, one day...


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

zaqattaq said:


> Kuesel I have been meaning to tell you I am finally going to Switzerland!
> 
> I will be stopping in Bern this December, may see some other cities as well


Great! If you want some travel tips tell me  Bern is very central (that's why it was chosen as capital) and therefore you can reach every part of the country from there in max. 4 hours (except some Grishun valleys, that takes longer). Small country with fast public transport :lol: Zurich is only 1 hour by intercity train from Bern, so pass by once


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

CH:

Northeast: Zuerich metro, Buelach, Winterthur, Schaffhausen, Frauenfeld...
Towards further East: Winfelden, Uzwil, Steckborn... many gorgeous towns up there.
There you go Romanshorn, and Herisau, Appenzell, Gossau, Rorschach, Altstaetten and Sankt Gallen.

Flums, Mels, Igis... towards the famous skiing region of Switzerland in the southeast. With Samnaun being the most remote.

And quickly you would encounter Italian-speaking region of Switzerland in the South. Lugano is the biggest city there with slight tropical influence. 

Switzerland is very small--- it's just slightly larger than Chicago Metro--- that's why quickly you would reach Bern region following that route--- And Bern is not far from all neighbouring countries--- Austria is the farthest, but it's still closer than the distance from NYC to Boston.

Further North from Bern, that's the beautiful Jura region, you have towns like Zuchwil, Solothurn, Delemont, Porrentruy, Mont-Melon, Fahy, Soulce, Ring... these weird French names, and Movelier, Vicques, Breitenbach... and you reach Basel metro. And you are again not far from Zuerich now--- Liestal, Sissach, Olten, Duelliken, Langenthal, Menzburg... Further east you have Sursee, Reinach, Wohlen, Bremgarten... 

And because of SSC I know Zofingen, Urdorf, Altstetten, Brugg, Muri... and Lugano, Locarno, Ascona, Genf (Geneva), La-Chaux-du-fonds... those Italian/French places which I never interested before.

Still you have Brig-Glis region in Wallis, and Zermatt in deep South of Switzerland--- however it's very famous.

Waldshut, Wurttemburg is within 2-hr driving distnace from both Basel and Zuerich, but it's already in a different country.


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

I have one silly question that always bothers my curiousity; what does the country code CH have to do with Switzerland? Why "CH" ? 

:cheers:


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

bubach_hlubach said:


> I have one silly question that always bothers my curiousity; what does the country code CH have to do with Switzerland? Why "CH" ?
> 
> :cheers:


Confederation Helvetique, the official name of the country

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Switzerland


----------



## ManhattanBoy (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm part Swiss but I've never gotten a chance to go there. I flew over the Alps and it was beautiful. I'll have to visit one day to see where some of my ancestors once lived.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Jonesy55 said:


> Confederation Helvetique, the official name of the country
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Switzerland


Isn't CH supposed to be in the Latin language - Confederatio Helvetica


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Verso said:


> Isn't CH supposed to be in the Latin language - Confederatio Helvetica


Yeah, probably, I don't speak Latin though, only French!


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Not that I speak it lol.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

It is the Latin term


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Xäntårx said:


> Towards further East: Winfelden, Uzwil, Steckborn... many gorgeous towns up there.
> There you go Romanshorn, and Herisau, Appenzell, Gossau, Rorschach, Altstaetten and Sankt Gallen.
> Waldshut, Wurttemburg is within 2-hr driving distnace from both Basel and Zuerich, but it's already in a different country.


It's so interesting that you love so much the Northeast - for us Swiss it's the most boring or at least less interesting area - nothing against Thurgauer, but it's the "oh yeah, that also exists" region 

And you seem to know more small towns than most of us! Altestetten is BTW part of Zurich city, just a neighourhood. There is an Altstätten close to Bregenz in the east.

Waldshut is as you say already in BW although they have more connections to Aargau, Basel and especially Zurich in which metro it lies (the S-Bahn is connecting it with Zurich). Because of that situation it lead already to big political fights and protests of both nations because of the emissions (mostly noise) the airport of Zurich brings...


----------



## united4ever (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm going to take the glacier express in 3 weeks, can't wait! Also got a night in Zurich.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

> glacier express


 :drool:


----------

